

Carpool.vc – Carpool with Ludlow Ventures - jordanmessina
http://www.carpool.vc/

======
blakerobbins
For the past 10 months or so I've interned with these two. To say that these
guys are not your traditional VC's would be a huge understatement. These
episodes do an amazing job of capturing how goofy and approachable Jonathon
and Brett are. Their personalities couldn't complement each other more.

